# Vaptio S150 ATC Kit



## Stosta (13/4/16)

Hey Guys, 




Does anyone know anything about this manufacturer? I don't know if its pronounced Vape show or vape tee-oh (bugging me more than it possibly should). There are a few more images on the link but it doesn't really add up...

http://www.heavengifts.com/Vaptio-S150-ATC-Kit.html

So I asked a few questions and got the following (thumb-nailed because it is a big picture):




This thing has a chip in the coil?! I haven't got into TC extensively, so maybe those of you that have can shed some light on this. I know we never want to limit ourselves by concluding that something is perfect, but is there room for improvement with regards to TC?

I'm really hoping to get my paws on this one, even if it's to pull apart a sentient coil!


----------



## Stosta (13/4/16)

Here's the full pic because you can't see the thumbnail version...

Reactions: Like 3


----------

